# Hand Gun firearm deer



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

My ? is I lost my registration card. I called the local sheriffs office and asked them what I need to do to carry my hand gun exposed not conceled during deer season only in the field. I was advised that I would need to come in and apply for purchase permitt, take test, then come back later with the gun, and get the right card. Mind you I went through this 5 years ago when I actually bought the gun. There are some guys here at work who think that if your not carrying it conceled that you don't need any thing if it was registered at one time. Any comments?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2003)

It is my understanding that you are not required to have the registration card with you. However I would get the replacement card just to have.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

gspguy is correct.

Sounds like there may have been a communication or misinterpetation problem with your conversation with the Sheriff Dept. Contact MSP as all registration information is maintained by them. I also agree it would be a good idea for you to have a replacement for in the future if for nothing else to prove it's your gun and it's legal.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the advise guys. I to thought it was a communacation problem with the lady at the sheriffs office. I tried several times to communicate that this was a lost registration not new, to no avail. I did not know that the MSP were the keeper of the records that helps, maybe they will make me a copy for a small fee. I have learned alot from reviewing this site, thanks again.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

In case anyone is interested the MSP can't help you out, only your county's sheriffs dept. They can not re-issue, you have to fill out purchase permitt you are the buyer and seller of your own already registerd gun. So don't lose your registration card it's a hassle to get a new one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

In sterling heights it was pretty easy. I didn't exactly loose mine. It was just torn in a bunch of pieces. So I took it there and they had me get a purchase permit and sell myself the gun like Archie said. Whole process took 15 minutes.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

Funny how the general public realizes it for what it really is............a registration card.
Politicians will tell you it's only a "Safety inspection certificate"


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Whatever you guys say, I'm just glad I don't deal with any part of the registration of safety inspection part of it.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

archie: do not under any condition go afield with a hand gun exposed/conceled unless you can prove its yours. run into the wrong law enforcement and you and your gun are gone............


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Are you sure about that? 

If I carry my hand gun exposed while hunting, I have to have paperwork proving that the gun is mine?

I haver never heard of this before..

The only thing that I ever carry is my drivers license and hunting license. I believe that any other party would be responsible to "prove" that I am in the wrong.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Question two can you carry both an exposed hand gun and rifle?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by archie holst _
> *Question two can you carry both an exposed hand gun and rifle? *


I hope you can. I have been doing that for years. I don't know a reason why you couldn't.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I have always carried a 44 mag for the shots around 50 yards and a rifle in case the big buck is within sight but a little far out for the hand gun.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

I dont have the rule book in front of me, but I'm sure there is a statement that say's the gun can only be carried buy the regersterd owner. ( you cannot borrow a hand gun from a buddy and use it) 
yes you can carry a hand gun exposed while carrying a rifle. however if approached by law enforcement 1) make sure they know your carrying and / or make dam sure to keep that hand gun in plain sight at all times. (voice of experience)


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes you can carry a long arm and a hand gun for firearm deer at the same time. If the hand gun is worn on the outside of clothing (coat) no CCW is needed. If concealed , still ok if you have a CCW (CPL).


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

DRYFLY,

I was told by my brother-in-law that in order for me to shoot the hand gun (.44 mag) it has to be in my name nobody else's. I was also told this by the sherriff's office as well. I bought it from him, so he showed me all the card's, and gave me a little tip; When you get your hand gun registerd, take the card, and have it laminated.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

When carrying your pistol you need to be careful, if you are going to cover any of your pistol you need a CPL as Boehr stated. In talking with DNR lansing several years ago, if any part of your pistol is covered by clothing (holster flap does not count) even an half an inch it will be concidered conceled so you must have a CPL if you want to cover your scope or whatever to keep it out of the rain/snow. Be sure to wear you pistol outside of clothing at all times unless you have a CPL.
NOW..on the other hand, say you have a CPL, are carrying your gun on street, not hunting and half of an inch is exposed..now your are brandishing. 
Rules change depending on where you are and what you are doing. I know this is crazy but just part of the rules for handguns.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

No offence to anyone who has posted their interpretation of the law but....

I have no need for a CWP. I do not carry my hand gun in public places.

I have it for hunting and target practice. If carried in my vehicle it will be unloaded and in a case.

I hunt on private land (mostly). When going to and from my blind, my gun will be in my shoulder holster under my coat out of the weather. 

Now if some law says I need a CWP to do this, than count me being illegal.

The law is the law but my rights are mine! I dare anyone to try and say that my actions are endangering anyone.

God bless America...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2003)

If it is under your coat, you need a CPL. Now if you only carry it on your private property, then you odds of getting caught are very slim. But getting a CPL might be worth the time.

There are 2 benefits to getting the CPL.

1. you avoid jail time if you get caught carrying it like this.

2. The one I find most important, is that if I am in a gun shop or at an auction and see a pistol I have to have. I can buy it on the spot with out having to go get a purchase permit from the local police station.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by DryFly _
> *........I hunt on private land (mostly).......
> 
> Now if some law says I need a CWP to do this, than count me being illegal.
> ...


That's real unfortunate. 

I guess when someone else uses their rule and poaches that big buck from where you hunt, that's Ok too because it *their rule*

Yes, your actions are endangering the people who want and worked hard to get the law changed to make it easier to get a permit and your attitude as a hunter and not being a lawful hunter does endanger the recreational activities that we all wish to enjoy.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks for the reply's folks. I was a little confused on rather I had to carry the registration card with me. I will now. I have always carried sidearm compltely exposed while on state land or any public hunting area, no matter what rain or shine no problem there. But I have to admitt I did not understand the private proprty part, I don't know why but I just assumed if I was out on my own property I could carry it any way I wanted to. Now I know better thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I certainly do respect your position and your opinion. 

I also do respect the law and enforcement officers. My son, whom I am very proud of is a sargent with the Michigan State police.

But, if it is snowing or raining as I am going to my deer blind on my private property, my hand gun will be in a holster under my coat to keep the scope clean.

Yes this breaking the law but certainly can not be compared to the poaching issue that you mentioned and will not be harming anyone else. If another hunter approaches me and has a problem with this, he is trespassing.

I have been finger printed. I do know hunter and gun safety, probably better than those who teach it for the permit, I have been practicing it for over 46 years. 20 years ago I did have a CWP to carry gun concealed to and from hunting and range. I let it laps a few years back as at that time I no longer hunted with a hand gun.

Now there is a new law which says that I must go to a class and pay hundreds of $$$ to be taught what I already know and pay again for permit processing, just to satisfy the new law?

My son took the class and has a CWP. He already knew the ropes cause I taught him years ago.

He told me the biggest part of his CWP class was about shooting people entering your house. How the law applys, the right way to do it so you will not get jail time etc.

I'm not sure if all of the classes are like this but friends have told me they are. 

I have no intentions of killing someone, just want to go hunting. 

Now if I can just fill out a form then I will do it. But that is not the case.

I will not poach, shoot anyone, hunt without a hunting license, trespass, hunt out of season or anything else like that. Just want to keep my gun clean.


----------

